# Sound card suddenly not recognized



## Dark master (Sep 30, 2005)

*>>>SOLVED!!!<<< Sound card suddenly not recognized*

>>>SOLVED!!!<<<

I have a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 soundcard for 1 year now, and everything was working fine.

2 days ago, I changed the tune, played when you shut down and start up windows, before I tried rebooting (to check if the sounds work), I went playing Fable, but there was no sound. I rebooted (still no sound), and saw that acording to Windows, there are no sound playing devices (it does show up in hardware). when I check with Creative Diagnostics, it's says:

Hardware detection: passed
Wave: failed
Midi: failed
Mixer: failed
DirectSound 3D: failed
SoundFont: passed
Mixer-configurations: failed

here are some screenshots, I've tried translating in english:
Screenshot

does anyone know, how to get my sound working again?


----------



## Geoff (Sep 30, 2005)

if u have xp, then go to control panel>system> hardware>device manager, then scroll down to sound, click on it, un-install your drivers, then un-install all the creative programs from the list, reboot, pop in your driver cd or go to creative.com, and re-install them, that should work.


----------



## Johnnyboy0056 (Sep 30, 2005)

have u tried the troubleshoot???


----------



## Dark master (Sep 30, 2005)

I've tried reïnstalling, system recovery and trouble shoot, but no succes.


----------



## Johnnyboy0056 (Sep 30, 2005)

possibly a bad sound card combined with the coincidence of u adjusting a sound control? have another sound card lying around u could borrow to test it? and could the plug in the back of the comp to your speakers been accidentally knocked loose? look there maybe.

and is the power light on the speakers lighting up?


----------



## Johnnyboy0056 (Sep 30, 2005)

try this also:

go to the hardware tab on sound and audio device properties. highlight creative sb audigy 2 (WDM) and click and click on properties. go to the properties tab, and click the little plus sign next to audio devices. creative sb audigy 2 (WDM) should appear under it. highlight that and click properties. make sure the radio button is set to use audio features on this device. do this for all in the list. hope this works for you!!!


----------



## Dark master (Oct 1, 2005)

this is weird, first sb audigy 2 (WDM) was in the hardware tab, but now I've reïnstalled the drivers (with the included CD-rom) there is no sb audigy 2 (WDM) but Creative Audio Processor (WDM), anyway, still no sound.

all radio buttons were already set to use audio features on this device, so still no sound.

I disconnected, and connected the sound card multiple times, with no succes so it's not loose. the speakers have power, but those have a seperate power supply, so even without a sound card, they have power. 

I just noted, that I can't go to Creative mixer settings, I get an error saying no creative sound card is connected, while creative diagnostics does detect the sound card.

I"m now gonna test, sound card from another computer.

edit: I now have 2 soundcards (Creative SoundBlaster Live! and Creative SoundBlaster Audigy 2)

they both show up, in the hardware tab, but I can only select the soundblaster live, and the sound is working properly, when I'm using it.

I think it's a driver problem, I can remember a long time ago, I had problems with my soundcard, I think I'm gonna try, downloading drivers from the Creative site, maybe there's something wrong with the drivers on the CD.

new screenshot of both soundcards

edit 2: ok, I see three drivers, wich one do I need?

 - Creative Sound Blaster Audigy unified series Beta driver with OpenAL support 2.08.0002
 - Creative Sound Blaster Audigy2 and Audigy2 ZS Driver Update 1.84.55
 - EAX 4.0 ADVANCED HD Driver Update for Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2/Audigy 2 ZS

edit 3: I got my sound back. I uninstalled everything from creative, then downloaded the Creative Sound Blaster Audigy2 and Audigy2 ZS Driver Update 1.84.55, installed it, rebooted, then I started the Creative CD, and installed everything besides the drivers.


----------

